# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  شاركنا برأيك.....

## معاذ ملحم

نعيش الان اجواء شهر رمضان المبارك.

 ما هي امنياتك وتوقعاتك مع حلول هذه المناسبة العطرة؟   



بارك الله لنا شهر رمضان شهر الرحمة والغفران 

ورأيي بأن تعم الرحمه جميع اخواننا المسلمين ويغفر الله للجميع انشاء الله

----------


## عُبادة

امنيتي ان تصوم جميع امة محمد في نفس اليوم................

----------


## saousana

> امنيتي ان تصوم جميع امة محمد في نفس اليوم................


ان شاء الله رح تحقق امنيتك في يوم من الايام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا امنيتي انه يعم الخير على كل المسلمين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اتمنى انه نصفي نفوسنا ونتمنى الخير لبعضنا  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

[align=center]بتمنى ما تصير أزمة مواصلات 

وبتمنى يغيروا امام مسجدنا[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

اتنمنى ما تضيع من ايدينا فرصه مغفره ورمضان جديد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اتمنى أن تتحقق كل امنيات المسلمين جميعاً[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله رح تتحقق كل امنياتكم

----------


## العالي عالي

اتمني شفاء كل مريض وبالاخص والدتي العزيزة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اتمني شفاء كل مريض وبالاخص والدتي العزيزة


اميييييييين , الله يشفيها


بتمننى نستغل رمضان بالعباده ونبعد عن المشاحنات الزايده خلال الشهر في المنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> اتمني شفاء كل مريض وبالاخص والدتي العزيزة


مشافيه ان شاء الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين شباب على المشاركة

----------

